# Help...for old guy.



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep, I'm old, 61. I just got some Marshalltown stilts - no problem walking around. But what is the best way to stand up after strapping them on. My knees are on their final lap. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you dont state what your sitting on,but what ever it is,set it in a door way,that way you can use the walls to pull yourself up that way,or sit on something that is higher


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> you dont state what your sitting on,but what ever it is,set it in a door way,that way you can use the walls to pull yourself up that way,or sit on something that is higher


agreed on what 2 b said, sitting on something SAFE that already has you about 3/4 of the way already in the standing position.

I personally stand on a full bucket of mud in a corner to get on mine, but usually have someone help me strap them on, too much taters and gravy makes it tuff sometimes.

Bill


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

If I could not mount my stilts safely from a standing position in the middle of the room I would not bother using them. 

JS


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> If I could not mount my stilts safely from a standing position in the middle of the room I would not bother using them.
> 
> JS


 Yeah, I remember them days. I use a tub if there is one handy. If not I use a step ladder or a bench, in the corner. The biggest problem is bending down (over my beer belly) and getting the straps tight before i pass out from lack of oxygen.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah, I remember them days. I use a tub if there is one handy. If not I use a step ladder or a bench, in the corner. The biggest problem is bending down (over my beer belly) and getting the straps tight before i pass out from lack of oxygen.


ha ha ha fell off my chair laughing,thats so true ,how does that fat sneak up on you so fast,when I walk past a reflection in a window ,it's like my god is that me !!!
sucks getting old.....and diets suck too


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. :thumbsup:

You've given me plenty to work on.


----------

